# A Classical Music quiz/game on talkclassical or youtube?



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I think this could be great fun!! Perhaps a simple name that piece or composer, or something like the famous Mahler quiz where you take a single bar and guess which piece/movement if belongs to. :lol:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Try this passage - should be relatively easy, I think?


----------

